# Sustrans cycle route through Bath



## speccy1 (27 Jul 2015)

Has anybody done this? I`m thinking of heading up there this weekend to try it out as I want to go through the two tunnels.

I know these routes aren`t always particularly easy to find, I know as I live near the Dartmoor one! Does anybody have directions to get to it please and the best places to park?

Many thanks guys


----------



## jnrmczip (27 Jul 2015)

Go on plotaroute.com look at the map highlight the shoe cycle paths button on the top right of map will show you exactly where it is. And then have a look at satellite view find a parking spot


----------



## User482 (4 Aug 2015)

speccy1 said:


> Has anybody done this? I`m thinking of heading up there this weekend to try it out as I want to go through the two tunnels.
> 
> I know these routes aren`t always particularly easy to find, I know as I live near the Dartmoor one! Does anybody have directions to get to it please and the best places to park?
> 
> Many thanks guys



The path starts on Bellots Rd, just off the Lower Bristol Road (A36). It's pretty easy to find, and there's plenty of on-street parking in that area.


----------



## speccy1 (4 Aug 2015)

Thanks guys for the info


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2015)

The pub at the end if the path does good food - so I've been told


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Are you planning to just do the two tunnels or a bit more? I ride it most weekends living in Bath if you want any more information


----------



## speccy1 (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Are you planning to just do the two tunnels or a bit more? I ride it most weekends living in Bath if you want any more information


 Thanks Big Al, I`m happy to do a good distance, how far does the path go?


----------



## mjr (4 Aug 2015)

speccy1 said:


> Thanks Big Al, I`m happy to do a good distance, how far does the path go?


I think it's 17 miles to Great Elm near Frome. There's what looks like a nice 90 mile loop possible on the map http://cycle.travel/map/journey/9943 - I've not ridden the eastern parts yet, but Cheddar Gorge, the Strawberry Lane (including Shute Shelve tunnel), Flax Bourton Greenway and Festival Way are all good.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Aug 2015)

http://www.twotunnels.org.uk/directions.html
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/bath-two-tunnels
I sometimes park in the small carpark in Warmley (East Bristol) next to the Bristol Bath cyclepath and cycle down to Bath and the Twin Tunnels and beyond from there. Otherwise there is lots of parking on the north side of the river in Bath. Quite easy to plan a number of shorter or longer loops, or simply out and back again on the path. Also a Cafe next to the path near Wellow. The whole route can be very busy at weekends.


----------



## speccy1 (5 Aug 2015)

Anybody riding it or near it soon??


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Aug 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> http://www.twotunnels.org.uk/directions.html
> http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/bath-two-tunnels
> I sometimes park in the small carpark in Warmley (East Bristol) next to the Bristol Bath cyclepath and cycle down to Bath and the Twin Tunnels and beyond from there. Otherwise there is lots of parking on the north side of the river in Bath. Quite easy to plan a number of shorter or longer loops, or simply out and back again on the path. Also a Cafe next to the path near Wellow. The whole route can be very busy at weekends.



That would be one of my suggestions and it's cycle path apart from a little b Road into Radstock. Flat also apart from a little lumpy bit before Radstock.

You can also do the tunnels. Then drop down onto the canal path at dundas aqueduct and ride to Bradford on Avon. Lots of nice pubs along the route and a few cafés. Then on the return you can follow the canal back to Bath is another option. The path also goes 15 miles into Bristol again car free and flat.


----------



## albion (5 Aug 2015)

I heard it is quite a hole.


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2015)

speccy1 said:


> Anybody riding it or near it soon??


Hopefully, but I can't predict when and will be starting from the west side of my loop so that's probably no help to you unless you want photos or descriptions...


----------



## User482 (5 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That would be one of my suggestions and it's cycle path apart from a little b Road into Radstock. Flat also apart from a little lumpy bit before Radstock.
> 
> You can also do the tunnels. *Then drop down onto the canal path at dundas aqueduct and ride to Bradford on Avon.* Lots of nice pubs along the route and a few cafés. Then on the return you can follow the canal back to Bath is another option. The path also goes 15 miles into Bristol again car free and flat.



The path surface isn't great on this section... perfectly rideable, but I'd give the 23mm tyres a miss. The Boatman in Bradford does decent food, particularly the breakfast.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Aug 2015)

User482 said:


> The path surface isn't great on this section... perfectly rideable, but I'd give the 23mm tyres a miss. The Boatman in Bradford does decent food, particularly the breakfast.



I ride my road bike with 23mm tyres on this very happily this time of year. If there has been rain maybe not.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I ride my road bike with 23mm tyres on this very happily this time of year. If there has been rain maybe not.


If there _hasn't _been rain for a time it can be a bit dusty!. I've ridden the section from Bathford to B on A on 23mm tyres many a time too, It gets a bit messy after, but it's still quite rideable to Hilperton (and beyond) on a road bike if you're careful.


----------

